# Hunter mtn.  June 2nd mtn Jam 2007



## Vortex (Jun 3, 2007)

Hunter mountain June 2nd
temps low 80's  hot humid impending thunder storms
Skied hell gate "patch".

DMC and myself and his buddy headed out hiking right as Assembly of dust started.  Took us a bit over an hour to get to the "patch"  We did 4 runs and kind of got nervous as the thunder struck in the back ground.  Took alot of work to hike with the temps.  Turns in June were cool.  Pictures and a video will be loaded by Doug later.  What hospitality.:beer::grin:  We have been rained on some.  Thunder and heavy rain know.  Glad we got out.  Watching the video tells all. Phil is the agenda today.:idea:


----------



## maineskier69 (Jun 3, 2007)

Stay away from the brown acid....

Have a good show.  Hope to catch Bobby July 10 in Boston.  You going?


----------



## Greg (Jun 3, 2007)

That is so awesome, Bob. What did you think of Hunter as far as terrain goes? Pretty legit, right?


----------



## dmc (Jun 3, 2007)

Hiking up





Bob with the Mountain Jam in the background..





On the fenceline





Starting my run





Little kicker..


Videos


Bob


Kevin


And of course... Govt Mule...


----------



## Vortex (Jun 3, 2007)

maineskier69 said:


> Stay away from the brown acid....
> 
> Have a good show.  Hope to catch Bobby July 10 in Boston.  You going?




bought a ticket.  yes


----------



## Vortex (Jun 3, 2007)

Mountain has some great pitch.  Community here is awesome. Eveyrone knows everyone.


----------



## Greg (Jun 3, 2007)

That is so effin rad. Especially this pic:



dmc said:


>



Green leaves on the trees; cool action shot with the fence line. Way to kill it with the media, D! :beer:

Awesome vids too. Looks like a decent patch worth skiing for sure. Nice job fellas! Impressed!


----------



## dmc (Jun 3, 2007)

Good times... Good show...


----------



## dmc (Jun 3, 2007)

Also - Live video cast on http://www.mountainjam.com/
We're watching it now..  It friggin raining out...


----------



## Greg (Jun 3, 2007)

And to put it in perspective as to how much snow Hunter makes, the snow was _over_ that fence midseason...for that entire section of Hellgate. Truly amazing that there is snow to be found there in June...


----------



## Lostone (Jun 3, 2007)

Good Show!  

I just hope that sign didn't say thin cover!  ​


----------



## marcski (Jun 3, 2007)

dmc said:


> Also - Live video cast on http://www.mountainjam.com/
> We're watching it now..  It friggin raining out...



Totally cool, Doug....great link. Robert Randolph rocks big time...watching now, never "saw" him live.


----------



## andyzee (Jun 3, 2007)

Well, guess I'm going to have to pull the skis out again! 

Looks like a good time, thanks for the pics and video. It's always great to see people continuing long after everyone else has quit.


----------



## marcski (Jun 3, 2007)

Scofield and Haynes.....yeehaw..schmokin'.....and I'm talking about the music!!!


----------



## dmc (Jun 4, 2007)

marcski said:


> Scofield and Haynes.....yeehaw..schmokin'.....and I'm talking about the music!!!




Smoking...  Abosutly great!


----------



## maineskier69 (Jun 4, 2007)

Phil & Friends set list anyone?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 4, 2007)

dmc said:


> Hiking up
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is just awesome....great report and pics!


----------



## dmc (Jun 4, 2007)

maineskier69 said:


> Phil & Friends set list anyone?



Mountain Jam 2007, 6/3/07 

Set: 
Shakedown Street> 
Friend Of The Devil> Jam> 
Althea 
Low Spark Of High-Heeled Boys> Jam> 
New Speedway Boogie> Jam> 
Mason's Children 
Candyman 
Scarlet Begonias> Jam> 
Eyes Of The World> 
Fire On The Mountain 

[Phil "We will be back in 5 minutes"] 

Unbroken Chain 
Dark Star(v1)> Space> 
Mountains Of The Moon> Jam> 
Dark Star(v2)... 
Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds> 
Turn On Your Lovelight 

Donor Rap/Band Intros 

enc: 
Not Fade Away


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 4, 2007)

Nice set list too!!!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jun 4, 2007)

June...nice. Thanks for the report and pics!!


----------



## roark (Jun 4, 2007)

Nice. Music in the background, very cool.

FYI the Phil set is on bt.etree.org if you're hip to bittorrent.


----------



## cbcbd (Jun 4, 2007)

Man, that's awesome and just put a smile on my face on this dreary Monday.
What a cool vibe...


----------



## Vortex (Jun 4, 2007)

Just got to Bost at 10 am. Rain and traffic.  Left Hunter at 4.45.  DMC you rock. thats all that needs to be said, Many thankx.  Phil and Friends was outstanding.  Althea, Masons and Unbroken were the highlights with no low lights.  A low spark though.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 4, 2007)

Awesome!  Wish I were there!


----------



## dmc (Jun 4, 2007)

Bob R said:


> Just got to Bost at 10 am. Rain and traffic.  Left Hunter at 4.45.  DMC you rock. thats all that needs to be said, Many thankx.  Phil and Friends was outstanding.  Althea, Masons and Unbroken were the highlights with no low lights.  A low spark though.



Wow..  You are truley a warrior...  Well done!  Great to hang with you this weekend!  Hope you got a good taste of the "local" scene...

I was up near the front last night... Not as close as second night mule(2 row/person)...
I agree with your highlights..  Althea was SICK!  Took a couple songs for Scofield to kick in but his solo in Eyes was... SICK!!!  Wow... I'm a HUGE Sco fan so last night was a treat...  Shakedown was great...  Mule teased it during their set...

I met Rob Barocco by my locker last night..  just said hi... Was hoping he step in for a Bobby(ish) song..  But..  oddly enough "Love Light" was the closest thing to a Bobby song played...


----------



## skiadikt (Jun 4, 2007)

dmc said:


> Mountain Jam 2007, 6/3/07
> 
> Set:
> Shakedown Street>
> ...



looks like a dream setlist. long time sco fan. been looking forward to hearing sco & warren get it on. will jump on etree tonight.

btw, way to get some some turns. hellgate in june. amazing.


----------



## 180 (Jun 4, 2007)

We had a gang of 25 make the hike.

http://www.uvm.edu/skivt-l/?Page=image_upload/Vermont/CIMG6407.AVI


----------



## Vortex (Jun 4, 2007)

I visited that group for a while in the afternoon


----------



## Greg (Jun 4, 2007)

180 said:


> We had a gang of 25 make the hike.
> 
> http://www.uvm.edu/skivt-l/?Page=image_upload/Vermont/CIMG6407.AVI



Sweet! Are you the first skier? Nice twist. Hunter puts out some damn fine skiers...


----------



## dmc (Jun 4, 2007)

Greg said:


> Sweet! Are you the first skier? Nice twist. Hunter puts out some damn fine skiers...




180 is the first skier...  

As Bob mentioned..  He threw a nice constant BBQ all weekend..  good stuff..


----------



## Vortex (Jun 5, 2007)

They had a great set up and very warm and welcoming.  Truth is that was the case with everyone I met.  DMC knows more people than I have in my neighborhood.


----------



## Greg (Jun 5, 2007)

dmc said:


> 180 is the first skier...



I thought it was his style. The guy rips.


----------



## marcski (Jun 5, 2007)

dmc said:


> Wow..
> 
> I met Rob Barocco by my locker last night..  just said hi... Was hoping he step in for a Bobby(ish) song..  But..  oddly enough "Love Light" was the closest thing to a Bobby song played...



Are you complaining??


----------



## Vortex (Jun 5, 2007)

lol


----------



## Eski (Jun 5, 2007)

Hunter rocks along with it's core peeps ... I never understood the negative hype as it's not ever been what I've experienced ... and yes, D is the man!  :flag:


----------



## Vortex (Jun 5, 2007)

eski pop in here more.  We need folks like you.  Some of the same faces and names you know.


----------



## JimG. (Jun 5, 2007)

Bob R said:


> eski pop in here more.  We need folks like you.  Some of the same faces and names you know.



Yeah Ed, but please leave Kinky Klaus at home.


----------



## Eski (Jun 5, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Yeah Ed, but please leave Kinky Klaus at home.


tough call ... I'm beginning to think the two are inseparable


----------



## dmc (Jun 5, 2007)

Bob R said:


> They had a great set up and very warm and welcoming.  Truth is that was the case with everyone I met.  DMC knows more people than I have in my neighborhood.



The Hunter New Yawk stigma crashes to new lows!


----------



## JimG. (Jun 6, 2007)

Eski said:


> tough call ... I'm beginning to think the two are inseparable



Pretty much, you're right.


----------



## dmc (Jun 6, 2007)

i got the video of Phils set....  and... IT's SICK!!!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 17, 2007)

My wife framed the picuture I use as my avatar  for my birthday.  thankx doug.  At the vibes I saw a few people who watched the ski video you did.


----------



## dmc (Aug 17, 2007)

Bob R said:


> My wife framed the picuture I use as my avatar  for my birthday.  thankx doug.  At the vibes I saw a few people who watched the ski video you did.



Cool.... Thanks for the props...


----------



## Vortex (Aug 17, 2007)

Your famous Doug. I said that snowboarder took my picture.:grin:


----------



## dmc (Aug 20, 2007)

Bob R said:


> Your famous Doug. I said that snowboarder took my picture.:grin:




It's amazing we snowboarders can make use of our opposible thumbs..  It's a genetic triumph!  Maybe we'll encorporate poles into snowboarding soon...


----------

